# Paypal payment sent to wrong email address?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm sure everyone has done this maybe once...

I accidently made a typo in the email, and sent payment to someone else. Unfortunately that incorrect email address worked, and the payment has been claimed. 

What are the next steps to getting my money back, and into the correct hands? 

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webs...prior_transaction_id=39164&answer_id=16777218



> I sent money to the wrong email address, but the payment is completed. What do I do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

That sucks John I hope the person you sent it to is nice and gives you your money back.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's very disconserting information. I just emailed the guy, so I also hope he's gracious enough to refund my account. If not, live and learn...christmas came earlier for him/her. 

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Whoo Hoo! Paypal answered my email, and refunded my account. Now the money is in the hands of its rightful owner! Phew! 

Paypal is just an ingenious system.

-John N.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Glad to hear about that!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yay!!! Glad it worked out. You e-mailed Paypal directly?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ya, paypal was very responsive and replied within a day. 

I tried emailing the wrong email address, but the email address was inactive. So that probably helped my situation. 

-John N.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats good to hear glad you got your money back.


----------

